
Studies about human perception - ingve
https://medium.com/@kennelliott/39-studies-about-human-perception-in-30-minutes-4728f9e31a73
======
gumby
Worth a read -- there are some unexpected results (e.g. that pie charts might
not be evil after all, but rather preferred in some situations). Also gems
like "Two of these studies individually reject Tufte’s popular “high data-to-
ink ratio” philosophy."

~~~
Mendenhall
I almost skipped reading this article because from the headline I wasnt sure
what it was about. Your post inspired me to read it and since I design I found
some of the information helpful. Thanks for your comment!

------
barbwire
I gave up after the 2nd paragraph:

Clearly I have learned everything there is to know about how humans perceive
data graphics in preparation for this talk. Literally everything. But I
couldn’t possibly fit it all into 30 minutes. So for your sake, let’s just
refer to this talk as “39 studies on human perception in 30 minutes.”

~~~
uryga
why? i thought it was a joke.

